# Filmes Relacionados Com Aspectos Climáticos



## Iceberg (16 Ago 2006 às 00:01)

Ok, vamos dar uma contribuição a este forum no sentido de, quem souber, mencionar aqui títulos de filmes em que, directa ou indirectamente, se abordam questões relacionadas com a meteorologia e climatologia.

Aqui vão os primeiros:

THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW (claro, este tinha de ser o primeiro  )

A PERFECT STORM (A Tempestade Perfeita) - baseado num facto verídico, a união de duas tempestades ao largo da costa este dos USA

THE INCONVENIENT TRUTH (Um filme-documentário, ainda não estreado em Portugal, e que aborda a questão do aquecimento global e os seus reais perigos, centrado na figura de Al-Gore, o ex-vice-presidente americano, defensor destas causas ambientais) - Vejam o link, vale a pena: www.climatecrisis.net

TORNADO (Já um clássico)

RAIOS MORTAIS I
RAIOS MORTAIS II

(Estes dois foram uma descoberta minha, casualmente, são de produção barata, mas surpreendentes na abordagem da questão dos relâmpagos e dos aficionados pela meteorologia, aliás neste filme vi uma coisa que julguei não existir, alguém me pode confirmar, e que é a seguinte: uma trovoada pode gerar um raio que se desloca vários Kms para fora do raio de acção dessa mesma trovoada, indo atingir um objecto qualquer num local com céu límpido e sem amostra de qualquer trovoada próxima, será isto possível, alguém tem conhecimento deste fenómeno?)

Num próximo post, comentarei estes filmes, aguardo mais contribuições.


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Ago 2006 às 08:33)

De momento n me recordo de mais filmes, mas em relação a esse caso dos relampagos, vi em certa altura um documentario no Discovery com relatos de pessoas q foram atingidas por raios, e um dos casos era exactamente nessas condições. O relampago propagou-se quase horizontalmente e foi atingir uma pessoa que estava num barco num lago, bem distante da tempestade, onde o céu estava completamente limpo.


----------



## Iceberg (23 Ago 2006 às 18:50)

Aqui vai mais um filme-documentário acabadinho de produzir e que brevemente estará disponível para o grande público: é uma obra do conceituado realizador Spike Lee e aborda a chegada, passagem e os efeitos desastrosos do furacão Katrina sobre Nova Orleães no ano passado.

Spike Lee mostra devastação de Nova Orleans pelo furacão Katrina 

||   

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - O cineasta Spike Lee costuma dizer o que pensa, sem medir as consequências. Mas ele se mostrou tímido ao dizer aos repórteres que seu trabalho mais recente fala por si só.

Talvez isso se deva ao fato de que seu filme de quatro horas de duração, "When the Levees Broke: A Requiem in Four Acts" (Quando os diques se romperam -- réquiem em quatro atos), sobre como o furacão Katrina devastou Nova Orleans, seja tanto um indiciamento quanto é documentário.

Lee deixa que cem vozes de moradores de Nova Orleans que tiveram que abandonar a cidade, estão desorientados e justificadamente amargurados, falem por ele.

Segundo uma resenha publicada na revista Newsweek, "o resultado pode ser visto como o trabalho mais essencial dos 20 anos de carreira de Spike Lee".

O filme, que originalmente deveria durar duas horas, relata como a grande cidade norte-americana foi reduzida a escombros por um furacão de categoria 5 e como seus moradores foram espalhados pelos quatro cantos do país, não apenas pela natureza, mas também pelas agências locais, estaduais e federais, que não souberam administrar a crise a contento.

O filme começa mostrando contrastes irônicos entre festas e paradas históricas em Nova Orleans intercaladas com imagens de escombros, cadáveres boiando na água e casas destruídas, tudo isso contra o pano de fundo de "Do You Know What It Means To Miss New Orleans", de Louis Armstrong.

Quatro horas mais tarde, a mensagem é clara: quase um ano depois do desastre, Nova Orleans ainda não voltou a ser o que era, e muitos se perguntam se algum dia o fará.

O filme de Lee faz sua estréia mundial na noite de quarta-feira, quando será exibido para um público de 16.000 pessoas no Coliseu de Nova Orleans, que conhece seu tema a fundo.

Em seguida, será exibido pela HBO em duas partes, em duas noites sucessivas, começando em 21 de agosto. E será exibido novamente, na íntegra, em 29 de agosto, o primeiro aniversário da chegada do Katrina ao Lousiana.

Spike Lee, que é um dos mais destacados cineastas afro-americanos, disse que sua idéia foi permitir que os moradores de Nova Orleans contassem sua história, eles mesmos.

Diferentemente de muitos de seus trabalhos de ficção, ele próprio não aparece no filme, e também abriu mão da narração, apenas deixando que as pessoas falassem diretamente para a câmera.

Nova-iorquino que tem muitos amigos músicos e artistas de Nova Orleans, Lee disse que estava na Itália, assistindo ao Festival de Cinema de Veneza, quando o furacão passou por Nova Orleans, mas que soube desde o primeiro momento do desastre que teria que fazer um filme sobre ele, mesmo que ele próprio tivesse que ficar fora do filme.


----------



## Iceberg (4 Set 2006 às 18:17)

"An Inconvenient Truth" com Al Gore

Estreia de Portugal dia 14 deste mês.  

As críticas aconselham a ver, para ficarmos aterrorizados com as possíveis consequências do aquecimento global do planeta.


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Set 2006 às 20:00)

iceberg disse:


> "An Inconvenient Truth" com Al Gore
> 
> Estreia de Portugal dia 14 deste mês.
> 
> As críticas aconselham a ver, para ficarmos aterrorizados com as possíveis consequências do aquecimento global do planeta.




Já por aqui o tenho e realmente está engraçado, é um filme recomendável para o LUPER! hehehe


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 20:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Já por aqui o tenho e realmente está engraçado, é um filme recomendável para o LUPER! hehehe



Bem vindo de volta Kim  

Conta ai a historia dele que fiquei curioso...


----------



## dj_alex (5 Set 2006 às 10:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Já por aqui o tenho e realmente está engraçado, é um filme recomendável para o LUPER! hehehe



Bem vindo Kim...

Andaste fugido???


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2006 às 10:48)

(Estes dois foram uma descoberta minha, casualmente, são de produção barata, mas surpreendentes na abordagem da questão dos relâmpagos e dos aficionados pela meteorologia, aliás neste filme vi uma coisa que julguei não existir, alguém me pode confirmar, e que é a seguinte: uma trovoada pode gerar um raio que se desloca vários Kms para fora do raio de acção dessa mesma trovoada, indo atingir um objecto qualquer num local com céu límpido e sem amostra de qualquer trovoada próxima, será isto possível, alguém tem conhecimento deste fenómeno?)

--Esse fenomeno já é conhecido há muitos anos...!! O raio pode viajar em media uns 15km á frente da depressao (ou zona de acçao). Já houveram (EUA) relatos de pessoas a serem atingidas por raios a 40km de distancia!!

É um fenomeno comum para Super e multi-celulas severas...


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Set 2006 às 14:15)

dj_alex disse:


> Bem vindo Kim...
> 
> Andaste fugido???



Obrigado!  
Não andei fugido, apenas escondido do calor e a preparar-me para as longas noites invernais que nos esperam. 



LUPER disse:


> Bem vindo de volta Kim
> 
> Conta ai a historia dele que fiquei curioso...



Bem a história dele, é essencialmente sobre a emissão em excesso do famoso CO2
Mas tem lá algumas "bacuradas", se assim lhes posso chamar, como o caso da informação que dá de 13.000 mortos em Portugal na onda de calor de 2003! só pode ter um zero a mais que lá foi parar, digamos, "inocentemente!

Aqui deixo um printscreen:







Enfim o documentário, é passado à volta de uma apresentação, do Al Gore, em público numa Universidade dos States e baseada em estatísticas de acontecimentos, como os últimos anos mais quentes, medição de emissões CO2 e o seu consequente efeito de estufa, estudo estratigrafia gelos polares, fala nos lobbys da industria tabaqueira, claro tb foca com especial incidência as falhas do seu ex-adversário o "cowboy busho", etc, durante toda esta apresentação, fazem-se uns flash backs ao seu passado (do Al Gore), que servem essencialmente para dramatizar mais o seu ponto de vista. Tem umas fotos realmente impressionantes de montanhas e lagos no mundo tiradas no mesmo local no tempo presente e há umas décadas atrás e claro podemos ver diferenças assustadoras, lagos que desapareceram na sua totalidade ou estão à beira disso, neves eternas e glaciares quase extintos!, mostra também o episódio do colapso do Larsen Ice Shelf Etc. 
Está giro, principalmente pelo recurso à animação informática.
Aconselho a irem ver.


----------



## dj_alex (5 Set 2006 às 15:06)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Obrigado!
> Não andei fugido, apenas escondido do calor e a preparar-me para as longas noites invernais que nos esperam.
> 
> 
> ...




13000??? Caramba

http://www.eurosurveillance.org/eq/2005/03-05/pdf/eq_7_2005_150-153.pdf

Mesmo assim acredito que tenha sido mais que 1316 em Portugal...

100 em Espanha??' Foram mais de 5000...Bahhhh

Aqui ficam varios artigos sobre a mortalidad em varios paises durante a onda de calor de 2003:

http://www.eurosurveillance.org/eq/2005/03-05/0305.asp


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 15:42)

dj_alex disse:


> 13000??? Caramba
> 
> http://www.eurosurveillance.org/eq/2005/03-05/pdf/eq_7_2005_150-153.pdf
> 
> ...



Podes crer Alex uma fantochada....


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2021 às 22:49)




----------

